# PNP to PLO August



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

August is always a fun time to fish this area of the bay. Summer doldrums are ending, patterns are changing and new species make their appearance so I was excited to hit the Bay the first week with Fishbreath and his son Nick.

I knew the trip was gonna be wierd when FB comes out of the supermarket still fixated on some chicken lady. We left Buzz's Marina and since I was excited to get right to the hotspots, I skipped the normal inlet fishing and put the hammer down and headed S/E. A mile out I "spun the prop" beat. Couldn't go over 1400 RPM the rest of the day so stayed close in and did a massive drift. Nick caught many spot and croakers and all FB and me got were a pair of undersize flounder. Oh yea, FB managed to also do something I have never seen or imagined...he foul hooked a toad fish. Sorry for the breakdown guys...something like that happens about once a year for me. Next time.

The next weekend Pops, my friend Chuck and I rigged the spare prop up with some washers and headed out. Pops needs his spots so we caught some nice ones outside the inlet of St Jeromes Creek then headed S/E. Started trolling and looking for birds. Never found the birds but we did catch many blues to 7#s. See Pops in the Aug. 30th edition of the Fisherman Magazine.

The following weekend it was just me and Chuck. This spoiled brat is from Galveston Tx (sp?) and all he talks about is redfish, specks and spanish. Didn't see any reds (although the lumps S of the Targetship are holding big ones almost every night: I don't boat at night). Anyway, we did our trolling thing and I got bilingual with a MD Citation










Look at the size of the drone spoon, we were after big blues (got a huge one we released and darned if we didn't save that pic...an easy 10 pounder). Then we neared the Target ship and put away the lite trolling outfits. We proceed to work the ship. Chuck was casting a rubber Tsunami and I was throwing old faithful, a white bucktail and we each got a few small rockfish. A blue broke my leader so I tied on a new bucktail and on second cast nailed this spec










Been many years since I have caught a spec in the Bay.

The following week was rough, too rough to go to the hot spot and had Chuck's kid with us so we stayed on the western side. Nothing drifting for flounder except small croakers. Headed about a 1/4 mile east of the Lighthouse and found the blues breaking with no birds on them. Fun.The mid bay water has looked really clean this year, I love droughts. Looking forward to shore fishing the area in the fall once the masses depart and bigger rockfish reappear.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Lipyourown said:


> A mile out I "spun the prop" beat. Couldn't go over 1400 RPM the rest of the day so stayed close in and did a massive drift. Nick caught many spot and croakers and all FB and me got were a pair of undersize flounder. Oh yea, FB managed to also do something I have never seen or imagined...he foul hooked a toad fish.


LOL......great report LYO...but now its time for the truth to come out about that trip...And I'm not talking about fish either. 

Well, the contest was on between LYO and I but all we could manage as he said were a couple of waaay undersized flounder...(mine was bigger than yours  ) But, I digress, after we've motored in nice and slow, because as Matt said, he spun the prop washer out, we get back and start unloading the boat and such...

Did I mention Nick and I had a great time that day on the boat with you? Thanks again and we're looking forward to doing it again real soon...but I digress....

We're unloading the boat, removing tackle boxes, bags, rods, etc and start to unload the cooler. I had brought some beer (for Matt and I) soda, water and Yoohoos for Nick. I reach into Matt's cooler and what do I see??? Bottles of Crystal Light...hmmm...ok....Crystal Light "Wild Strawberry"... ok...at that point I got Nick and put some space between him and LYO... 

I got your foul hooked toadfish right here big boy...LOL....:beer: That part never happened, or rather, LYO was the one who caught the toadfish...minus 2 points!!!

Had a great time Matt. Lets do it again soon!!! :beer: Oh, and we can stop at Raleys again too!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*I Forgot*

I forgot to mention the Yoga Booty and Body Sculpting dance video's I found on his boat...wtf?!?!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> I forgot to mention the Yoga Booty and Body Sculpting dance video's I found on his boat...wtf?!?!


Dude ... *Lip*YourOwn ... double entendre here ... think about it


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Come on guys, Mandigo leaves all those silly drinks on the boat cause he pukes if he drinks too many of them. But at least he doesn't drink out of sippy cup like Milt!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

1 - 2 - 3 c'mon ladies, lift that bootie!! ok, break time, go get your CL's

I gotta say, at least I didn't see any lingerie or find a man-siere around....


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thank god you didn't find the hidden camera!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Lipyourown said:


> Thank god you didn't find the hidden camera!


What are you doing with those fish after hours?! I'm shocked!! :fishing:  

When Lippy says he wants to catch a 'Snapper' he means it! Its just what he does with it afterwards that I don't want or need to know...

Fish, Lies, and Video tape...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> ...
> Fish, Lies, and Video tape...




Now that's funny right there i don't care who you are !

Maybe Lippy is on location filming 'Desperate Anglers'


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Now that's funny right there i don't care who you are !
> 
> Maybe Lippy is on location filming 'Desperate Anglers'


Or maybe "Desperately Seeking Sea Trout"...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Come on guys, Mandigo leaves all those silly drinks on the boat cause he pukes if he drinks too many of them. But at least he doesn't drink out of sippy cup like Milt!


 wait'n on this one.... Looks like the truth is being told now there Matt... trouble trouble trouble...


----------

